# Name for proposed MHF Free over night stop group.



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What's in a name? A Beginning I hope!

Several attempts at starting a free overnight stop group with paid-up members of MHF that are able and willing to provide this facility occasionally- have been started but never consolidated, with the consensus of all concerned, and nukeadmins encouragement and assistance we hope to make this a recognised easily referenced group here on MHF the nitty gritty conditions/precautions to be sorted by agreement.

I have pulled out of the thread name suggestions that have a deliberate inference of "Just passing through" as this is the intention .
Please update yourself with the conversation so far.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-101053.html


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Now there are two polls running.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-101183.html


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Mods feel free to amend delete as appropriate.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

closed as requested - but left in situ for reference


----------

